# Biergarten is convenient...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The station platform just happens to be right up the tracks. The Biergarten is only a short quick walk for a 30 minute stop at the station for loading and unloading.

The 2nd Class passenger car has especially easy access to the Biergarten, and in fact, there is a ramp (not pictured) that the owners have built from the tracks right to the back of the Biergarten for a quick Paulaner Märzen.














































008-7 pulling out after a quick stop for refreshments.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Very nice scene, Michael. A stop at the Biergarten is the perfect ending a long workday. In fact, this scene has inspired me to go to the fridge and get a Beck's.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Diet Pepsi for me, please! The regular stuff is just too sweet.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Michael, you are having way too much fun!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't know that I've ever had too much of that!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## punepassenger (Sep 6, 2018)

Fantastic scenery!

What fun it would be to get to have a beer at the end of your day and then head home. Summers will see that thing flooded with people right from early afternoon.

One question: is the flat roof a right thing to go with? I rarely saw flat roof on bars/houses there. I guess one has to get some kind of permission before getting a flat roof instead of standard slanting one with specific angles. Or may be I am wrong with the info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, you need a few cars in the parking lot, they'll go out of business depending on the train riders!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Vehicles, any vehicles are in short supply around this town because of the cost. These little HO vehicles are outrageously expensive. The town can't even afford a Polizei auto.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your little town will never get out of it's economic malaise if you don't get more business to the downtown businesses!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think things are about to change for the better.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know why but when I see your photos I have this urge to invade France. Great work.


----------

